# Voltmeter mit 4 mal 7-Segment LED Anzeige selbst bauen



## maxi (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich soll 4 viestellige Werte mit Komma, mit aufälligen gut erkennbaren 7-Segment LED anzeigen (Kennt ihr sicher vom Radiowecker).
Dachte an 4 mal Voltmeter 200mV und eine kleine SPS mit Analogausgang.
Die Werte dürfen dann ruig etwas hin und her schwanken.


Nun habe ich schon tolle 7cm hohe Segmente bei Conrad gefunden.
Jezt gibt es dafür zig IC`s. 
Hat jemand zufällig einen Schaltplan oder könnte es mir kurz aufmalen bitte?

Grüsse


----------



## maxmax (31 Mai 2006)

Hallo,
wenn es reicht max. 1999 anzeigen nimm den ICL 7107.
Schau mal bei Conrad, Schaltungsbeispiele sind auch dabei:
http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/175000-199999/175374-da-01-en-IC_ICL7106_CPL_R_A-D_ICL7107_CPL.pdf.
Es gibt auch IC´s mit einer Stelle mehr, der Name fällt mir aber nicht mehr ein. Es könnte sein das die 7 cm hohen Displays einen einen höheren Strom brauchen als der IC liefern kann, da müsste ein Treiber dazwischen.


----------



## maxi (31 Mai 2006)

Ah super, das dürfte funktionieren.

Weist du zufällig auch ein IC für eine 2 Stellige 7 Segment Anzeige temperatur Messung für einen normalen PT 100 fühler.

Soll nur 0-99 Grad anzeigen.

Grüsse


----------



## maxmax (31 Mai 2006)

Ich denke da ist der Selbstbau nicht mehr so trivial.

Als Bastelei konnte man versuchen aus dem Gerät:
http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/100000-124999/120994-da-01-de-Digit_Temperaturanzeige_CODIX_531.pdf
die Leitungen von den LED´s über Treiber an deine grosse Anzeige weiterleiten.

Oder einen Mesumformer:
http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/datenblaetter/725000-749999/744404-da-01-de-MCR-TEMPERATURMESSUMFORMER_UNKONFIGUR.pdf
nehmen und die 0-10V auf die selbstbau Anzeige anschliessen. Habe allerdings keine Ahnung wie mann den Messumformer kalibriert damit 
mV=°C


----------



## maxi (31 Mai 2006)

Das erste geht leider nicht. Habe in die Kästchen schon mal rein geguckt und die haben ganz komische Kodierung. Treiber wird da wegen den yF Stufen nicht gehen. 
Ich dachte auch zuerst einfach dort mit Flaschbandleitung die 7-Segment drauf löten


----------



## Zottel (31 Mai 2006)

Warum steuerst du deine Segmente nicht mit Digitalausgängen?


----------



## Werner54 (31 Mai 2006)

*Treiberbaustein*



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Warum steuerst du deine Segmente nicht mit Digitalausgängen?


 
Den passenden Software-Treiber gibt's in der S7-Bibliothek, die Ausgänge benötigen unter Umständen Vorwiderstände.


----------



## maxi (1 Juni 2006)

Hatte ich schon überlegt.
Ist halt teuer. Währen 64 Ausgänge und die CPU.
Wobei, wenn man schaut was fertige Grossanzeigen kosten ist es eher günstig.


----------



## maxmax (1 Juni 2006)

Du könntest doch die Ansteuetung "multiplexen", also alle a,b...f Segmente jeweils verbinden, dann würden 7 + 4 (für die gemeinsame Anode/Katode) reichen. Programm wäre etwas komplizierter, und ob die SPS genug schnell umschalten kann ohne das es flackert müsste man testen


----------



## maxi (5 Juni 2006)

Dachte da schon an bnc kodiert also Bits und einen Umwandler IC.
Sind dann 4 bit mal 4 LED mal 4 Anzeigen


----------



## lefrog (5 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Ich kann Dir folgendes Vorschlagen... Wenn die Größe reicht, dann baue eine einfache Prozessanzeige ein, so eine wie diese hier...

http://www.kuebler.com/PDFs/leaflet/prozessanzeigen/codix_550_d.pdf

Dann hast Du ein System, welches über einen Norm-Analog-Ausgang angesteuert werden kann... die Kennlinie, also das, was wann und wie angezeigt wird, kannst Du selber einstellen. Und Kostentechnisch liegt sowas unter 200€... und nichts, was man selber zusammen bauen muss...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## maxi (7 Juni 2006)

lefrog schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich kann Dir folgendes Vorschlagen... Wenn die Größe reicht, dann baue eine einfache Prozessanzeige ein, so eine wie diese hier...
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir, das habe ich mir schon mal angesehen.
Funktioniert aber leider micht mit den 7 bzw. 10 cm anzeigen.


----------

